

HackerPolls: my mini project for visualizing HN Polls - quan
http://hackerpolls.heroku.com/

======
quan
With some free time over the past few days, I created this app to learn
github, mechanize, and try out Highcharts (no affiliation, I just though it
looks nice). Please feel free to add any missing polls.

~~~
justinchen
How about just crawling through and grabbing all the polls instead of manually
adding them?

~~~
quan
There're probably less than 50 polls, it's overkill for a small hobby project
like this. Plus people can add/update future polls manually.

------
interknot
Any chance that you're storing snapshots of the results? Since HN polls
apparently do not close, it might be interesting to watch things change over
time.

Would it be possible to make a grid of _all_ the polls and their results?
Simply scaling images of the charts might suffice. I generally like to avoid
browsing around whenever possible.

~~~
xhuang
i think the update link on the status line can be use to get poll result at
the moment

------
RK
I keep getting this error when trying to add a poll:

 _The change you wanted was rejected.

Maybe you tried to change something you didn't have access to._

------
riobard
Weird, Safari crashes once I click a poll and see the graph :|

~~~
NathanKP
There is no problem on my version of Safari. I'm running Safari Version 4.0.4
(6531.21.10) on Mac OS X Snow Leopard

------
adrinavarro
something is wrong there, isn't it? <http://hackerpolls.heroku.com/polls/4> (I
mean, the %)

~~~
quan
That first percentage is for the general population. The original poster
included them with the option names

~~~
adrinavarro
Oh. Pretty awesome then! :)

------
revorad
Nice! I think you got horizontal and vertical mixed up.

